# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.1 BETA Released Add Unlock and Imei Repair

## mohamed73

*Asansam Rev 2.0.1 Beta Released  Add Unlock and Imei Repair*  *Add 15 Models Direct Unlock and Imei Repair*
============================================ *GT-S5360 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5360B Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5360L Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5360T Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5363 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5369 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5570I Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5690 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5830i Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5830C Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5830M Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S5839i Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-B5510 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-S6102 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern
GT-B5512 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern* *GT-i927 Imei Repair
GT-i927R Imei Repair*  *  Download
=======
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -----------------------------------------* *Download rar file and extract in c:/asansam2*
-----------------------------------------------  *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!! * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

